# Martin Bucer



## Me Died Blue (Dec 14, 2011)

I've just recently started to come across Bucer's works & history, particularly in Darryl Hart's book _Recovering Mother Kirk_. I'm basically trying to gain/form a whole historical perspective on him in terms of how he "fit in" with his contemporaries, theologically and historically.

As active as I've been here on the Board at times (admittedly not for the past couple years), discussing so much theology and church history, I'm honestly really surprised that there's never been more mention or discussion of Bucer and/or his theology and influence, in light of his apparent role in the history & theology of the Protestant church.


----------



## Curt (Dec 14, 2011)

Here's a link to an article (in .pdf) at the website of the Martin Bucer Seminary (with which I am affiliated). I also wrote, a number of years ago, a piece entitled "Martin Bucer: Ecclesiastical Spin Bowler." The title is derived from an article (here) in which Bucer was described in that manner.


----------



## Peairtach (Dec 14, 2011)

His major work "De Regno Christi" doesn't seem to be very freely awailable:

http://www.puritanboard.com/f18/bucers-de-regno-christi-english-44569/


----------



## Curt (Dec 14, 2011)

Peairtach said:


> His major work "De Regno Christi" doesn't seem to be very freely awailable:



It's here: Melanchthon and Bucer (Library of Christian Classics)
by Wilhelm Pauck, John Thomas McNeill (Preface by), Henry P. Van Dusen


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 14, 2011)

In his_ Popish Ceremonies_, George Gillespie cites Bucer's _Censura _a couple of times from_ Scripta Anglicana fere omnia_. Chapters 9–16 of the _Censura _are translated and given in Thomas Mount Fallow, _The Order of Baptism, Both Public and Private, According to the Use of the United Church of England and Ireland: Illustrated from the Use of Salisbury, the Religious Consultation of Herman, Archbishop of Cologne and the Sentiments of the Compilers and Revisers of the Book of Common Prayer_ (James Burns: London, 1838).


----------



## Theoretical (Dec 15, 2011)

Me Died Blue said:


> I've just recently started to come across Bucer's works & history, particularly in Darryl Hart's book _Recovering Mother Kirk_. I'm basically trying to gain/form a whole historical perspective on him in terms of how he "fit in" with his contemporaries, theologically and historically.
> 
> As active as I've been here on the Board at times (admittedly not for the past couple years), discussing so much theology and church history, I'm honestly really surprised that there's never been more mention or discussion of Bucer and/or his theology and influence, in light of his apparent role in the history & theology of the Protestant church.



Banner of Truth published his "Concerning the True Care of Souls" that I thought provided some really interesting perspective on how the early reformers saw the role of the church and pastoral office. It also has some downright _fascinating_ insights into how he saw the interaction between Church and State. While there would be some debate and disagreement and even more on how he views penance, what's most remarkable about the book is just how much of a wise, even-keeled tone there is within it. I was really struck by how he had a high view of laity helping and encouraging each other to grow in their pilgrimages, while strongly reinforcing the _unique_ role of the elders and pastors as shepherds. It struck me as thoroughly mature, balanced, and refreshing on the role of elders.
.
A good review: Concerning the Care of Souls - Reformation21

http://www.amazon.com/Concerning-Tr...9849/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1323932199&sr=8-1


----------



## timmopussycat (Dec 15, 2011)

Curt said:


> Peairtach said:
> 
> 
> > His major work "De Regno Christi" doesn't seem to be very freely awailable:
> ...



Please note that the LCC edition of De Regno is an abridgment.


----------

